

YouTube Comment Ranking Is Broken - anon1385
http://edwardspoonhands.com/post/66425515182/ok-so-my-friend-emma-puts-this-video-of-her

======
gordaco
Another way the new comments are broken: whenever you find one of those
comments "in reply to [user]", if you click on the message, you're not shown
the replied comment like you would have before the changes. Instead, _a new
window_ opens, with the same video you were watching starting again from 0:00
(and, at last, the comment you wanted to read). Who decided that awkward
behaviour?

~~~
jeltz
I hope this is a bug since the behavior is so terrible I hope no developer did
this intentionally. But if it is a bug why has it not been fixed already?

~~~
CompiledCode
That was probably done because comments also appear on one's Google+ page. In
that context you want to see what video was commented on.

But it seems extremely clumsy not to implement a solution that takes into
account the context in which the comment is shown. Just more evidence that the
project was pushed through in a rush, without regard for consequences.

------
eknkc
Another example; there are 'honest trailer' clips for high profile movies,
mocking them with a fake trailer. Most of them are pretty fun and comments
were likely to be "hey x was funny", "oh god y reference is great",
'lolololol' or similar. You might say that these comments were junk.

But! currently, most of the top comments are from people complaining that the
authors "did not understand the movie" or that it was a great movie because
"director was living in paris during bla bla".

Wat?

Previous comments were from followers of the channel, they were relevant. New
ones are apparently from humorless bitter men.

~~~
thedrbrian
Why are they only men?

Are men only bitter , are women not allowed on the internet?

~~~
eknkc
I think I subconsciously wrote that as most of the commenter names would
indicate they were indeed, men.

Or that I thought "people" in my native language and went with a poor
translation in my head.

Or, I'm a douchebag with an anti-women agenda, funded by several
organizations. Spreading my idea that women should not be allowed on the
internet as you just figured out as a smart person you are.

Who knows.

------
Gaurav322
You can report this stuff to Google by installing Google Report extension in
your chrome browser. Through that you can say your problem easily and I am
sure about that in the next algorithm update, they are going to take care of
it.

~~~
jezebel6
riiiiiiight

------
ye
Seriosuly, like a week ago Top Comments would display the actual top comments,
as in highest-rated. Then they switched it to most-replied-to.

Now it just shows random crap, definitely not sorted in any meaningful way.

